# clock / radio won't hold settings



## wjlbass (Feb 24, 2015)

I just came across this issue when I changed the clock for daylite savings time - after I shut off the engine, my new settings revert back to the old time. I also noticed the radio settings (bass, treble, etc) won't keep my settings. I tried disconnecting the battery for about 20 minutes, and that reset everything but it still won't keep the new settings.

I don't think my heated seats are working either, even thought the switch lights come on.

I saw something about a fuse that may no be making good contact, but not sure where it is located.

thanks!


----------



## wjlbass (Feb 24, 2015)

Found the solution:
located the fuse panel under the dashboard, pulled fuses out, cleaned them with contact cleaner and reseated them. Specifically the ones labeled:

FR HEATED SEATS
ELEC PARTS (BAT)
AUDIO / MIRROR

also pushed on all the other fuses to make sure they were seated properly.

Problem solved.


----------

